# Pinto beans for bean beetle cultures?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it acceptable to use pinto beans for bean beetle cultures?

Thnka,
Mark


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah you can however they dont' produce as well as they do with black eye peas


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Check out this link. Ed includes a great link in there check it out.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/70434-bean-beetle-bean-experiment.html


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

BEP's are best.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Mitch said:


> BEP's are best.


I havn't personally tried other types of beans but I have had been more than happy with black eyed peas ( the beans not the band, though they are good too). I've read from many people that they have the greatest success with BEP's.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I went out and bought some BEPs. I had to scoop off all the used beans, put them into new culture cups, then hand pick out all the rest of the pinto beans to make sure I wasnt throwing out any beetles. Quite a task to do with 4 seperate cultures.

But, they'll be happy with their BEPs now. 

Mark


----------

